# 6/6/17 Pokemon Direct - Live Coverage



## Flame (Jun 6, 2017)

it started.. *faints*

*gets up*

Ultra Moon & Sun?

*faints*

*gets up*

Pokemon Gold & sliver VC


----------



## Rafay (Jun 6, 2017)

POKKEN YESSSS

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

IM IN LOVE WITH NINTENDO


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 6, 2017)

Well feck... It's not surprising that Pokken is the first out of the gate..


----------



## DKB (Jun 6, 2017)

Nice, Pokken!

ULTRAMOON AND SUN WTF LOL

I'm disappointed. I wanted a Pearl and Diamond remake.


----------



## MaGosT (Jun 6, 2017)

aww so disappointed :e


----------



## Rafay (Jun 6, 2017)

DECIDUEYE IS PLAYABLE CHARACTER

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

POKEMON ULTRA SUN AND ULTRA MOON!!


----------



## Emenaria (Jun 6, 2017)

Ultra Sun and Ultra Moon

Edit: not for the Switch, SAD!!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 6, 2017)

Ultra Sun and Ultra Moon? Really?


----------



## MichiS97 (Jun 6, 2017)

This was.....AWESOME!


----------



## Chary (Jun 6, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Ultra Sun and Ultra Moon? Really?


Those just take the cake for the DUMBEST names. They didn't even try.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 6, 2017)

I SAID THAT I SAID THAT NEW GAMES FOR 3DS
SWITCH IS SHIT HAHAHAHHAHAHAH


----------



## ov3rkill (Jun 6, 2017)

Still no Magikarp for the Pokken Tournament, no thanks.


----------



## noctis90210 (Jun 6, 2017)

What the F!!! wheres the pokemon crystal!!!


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Jun 6, 2017)

I can't believe how much Switch owners are getting dicked over, holy hell.
No main series Pokémon in a dual-release, and not even G/S for Switch. Wow. If I owned a Switch I'd be pissed.


----------



## Rafay (Jun 6, 2017)

AWESOME PRESENTATION YET


----------



## Trolling (Jun 6, 2017)

Chary said:


> Those just take the cake for the DUMBEST names. They didn't even try.


They learned it from Capcom of course.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 6, 2017)

Eh whatever. Pokken looks boring, US/UM are way of making that sweet pokemon money I suppose. GS, give me a break hackers beat you to it years ago.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 6, 2017)

another sun and moon? i'll pass. the originals were bad enough as it is. I'll be slightly interested if they have a national dex...

on another note, woo gold/silver VC, no more injects


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 6, 2017)

Eh, only thing I really care is the ultra versions, but even then its nothing special


----------



## Justin20020 (Jun 6, 2017)

Omg i dont like sumo..


----------



## maalni (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm a little disappointed from nintendo... Ultra sun and moon feels like an cheap "dlc" of the original game...


----------



## Flame (Jun 6, 2017)

where the fuck is crystal?







COME ON!


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 6, 2017)

No Pokemon RPG for the Switch = One less Switch sold.


----------



## SaiTheOHaireDeliveryGuy (Jun 6, 2017)

You fucking serious? As a Switch owner I'm pissed as fuck. Fuck Pokken man.


----------



## duffmmann (Jun 6, 2017)

Man someone on these boards was giving me shit months ago when I was saying that I was certain that Pokken Tournament would receive a DX release on the Switch.  Its a good feeling to know how I right I was.  Also Ultra Sun and Ultra Moon were quite the surprise, cool to see them embracing the Black 2 and White 2 model of releasing new Pokemon games again in place of a third title.  Still I'm holding on to some hope that there may be a third Ultra title coming to the Switch at the same time as well, seems like the kind of announcement they might want to hold off when they just dropped all this info.

Gold and Silver on the 3DS VC isn't much of a big deal IMO though, simply because our scene had already figured out the wireless connectivity system and made our own versions of Gold, Silver and Crystal that work just as those versions will work (though I suppose our versions can't connect to the Pokemon Bank, but I don't even use that anyway, so whatever).


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 6, 2017)

OkazakiTheOtaku said:


> I can't believe how much Switch owners are getting dicked over, holy hell.
> No main series Pokémon in a dual-release, and not even G/S for Switch. Wow. If I owned a Switch I'd be pissed.


DS and 3DS took 2 years to get a main series pokemon game.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 6, 2017)

Fuck it seemed so obvious. Gen 4 had remakes, Gen 5 had sequels, Gen 6 had remakes, Gen 7 has sequels, it's a pattern. Gold/Silver if it follows RBY means HA Lugia and Ho-Oh, in hopefully an easier RNG scenario than Dream Radar. And thank goodness no Switch main series games. That can be next year.


----------



## Slattz (Jun 6, 2017)

It's obvious the real reason they're releasing Ultra Sun / Moon is so all of us pirates will play it early and get banned again.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 6, 2017)

Snugglevixen said:


> DS and 3DS took 2 years to get a main series pokemon game.


They'd get more guaranteed sales if it weren't bw2 all over again...


----------



## Justin20020 (Jun 6, 2017)

Its good to get pokken but its shit that we switch owner dont get a new pkmn edition. Fuck that shit


----------



## MajinCubyan (Jun 6, 2017)

All in all not too bad for 8 minutes. Figured there would be a Switch port of something. I liked the last thing with Gold and Silver.


----------



## Trolling (Jun 6, 2017)

Wow they even bothered to bring ultra Sun and moon to the Old3DS. 
Gotta lag them all.


----------



## DrkBeam (Jun 6, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Ultra Sun and Ultra Moon? Really?





DrkBeam said:


> I think is too early to have a main Pokemon game on the switch, iirc Pokemon games on consoles are done when there is a substantial amount of consoles sold, it could be a 3ds sequel exclusive for the 3ds


Haha, I was right there is not a big install base on the switch in order to release a main entry of Pokemon on the system, don't worry switch users you might have a main entry in 2018-2019 if the switch sells considerably


----------



## Roxasorg13 (Jun 6, 2017)

Please. Please, PLEAAAASE, lets boicot Pokken. That is a freaking joke for switch users.
I dont want any more ports.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 6, 2017)

>No Shitch main Pokemon

kek. Good ol' Nintendo, shooting themselves in the foot. A main Switch Pokemon game would kill sales, but of course Nintendo is allergic to good ideas.


----------



## Sonansune (Jun 6, 2017)

just like capcom announced each G title for monster hunter.

* DLC packed as game and sold separately.


----------



## Justin20020 (Jun 6, 2017)

Next game will be super smash bros DX on the switch xD


----------



## ut2k4master (Jun 6, 2017)

didnt expect much and was still disappointed


----------



## CeeDee (Jun 6, 2017)

Everyone came in expecting a main series Switch game only a few months after the damn machine comes out. Of course, these idiots were all let down by Pokken and 3DS games.

I came in expecting a one-game announcement for 3DS, and got new main series 3DS games, AND Pokken for Switch, AND Gold/Silver VC.

I think I'm pretty happy with this.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 6, 2017)

Memoir said:


> They'd get more guaranteed sales if it weren't bw2 all over again...


from the description given so far, it sounds like emerald/platinum but in 2 versions as they said it's an alternate story rather than a sequel. Which makes me feel ripped off for buying Sun last year when the definitive version was just around the corner. I probably will skip this one because Sun was such a disappointment.


----------



## maalni (Jun 6, 2017)

In the end you have to buy each Pokemon separately, since Nintendo seems to like those microtransaction and dlc thingies


----------



## ombus (Jun 6, 2017)

use the engine from sun & moon , change some things and there a new pokemon game.


----------



## duffmmann (Jun 6, 2017)

maalni said:


> I'm a little disappointed from nintendo... Ultra sun and moon feels like an cheap "dlc" of the original game...



It's just the model they followed with Black 2 and White 2 but for Sun and Moon.  I don't mind it.  Frankly I enjoyed Black 2 and White 2 over the traditional 3rd title thing that they had kept doing up until that point.  Still I do hope that a third Ultra title may also be coming to the Switch, I wouldn't be too surprised to see such an announcement drop at a later point this year.


----------



## DrkBeam (Jun 6, 2017)

Ib4 capcom release monster Hunter 5 for the ps4, anyway more games for the 3ds even though it has 6 years old


----------



## ANGL (Jun 6, 2017)

Memoir said:


> They'd get more guaranteed sales if it weren't bw2 all over again...


But it isn't, it's just crystal/emerald/platinum divided into two games, BW2 was a proper sequel


----------



## Sonansune (Jun 6, 2017)

ubisoft & nintendo = ubindo


----------



## cearp (Jun 6, 2017)

Chary said:


> It's an alternate story of the original game, with new Pokemon that didn't appear in the normal games.


ultra sun and moon will just have different/new 'old' pokemon encounters, and a little change in the story...

so it's just a rom hack?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 6, 2017)

duffmmann said:


> It's just the model they followed with Black 2 and White 2 but for Sun and Moon.  I don't mind it.  Frankly I enjoyed Black 2 and White 2 over the traditional 3rd title thing that they had kept doing up until that point.  Still I do hope that a third Ultra title may also be coming to the Switch, I wouldn't be too surprised to see such an announcement drop at a later point this year.


BW2 were sequels, they said this would be an alternate story. this sounds to me like a 3rd version but in 2 versions.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 6, 2017)

ANGL said:


> But it isn't, it's just crystal/emerald/platinum divided into two games, BW2 was a proper sequel



It's a jumbled mess that didn't need to be.


----------



## maalni (Jun 6, 2017)

duffmmann said:


> It's just the model they followed with Black 2 and White 2 but for Sun and Moon. I don't mind it. Frankly I enjoyed Black 2 and White 2 over the traditional 3rd title thing that they had kept doing up until that point.


I enjoyed BW2 too, which can't say about the laggy titles, they created with sun and moon


----------



## duffmmann (Jun 6, 2017)

Snugglevixen said:


> BW2 were sequels, they said this would be an alternate story. this sounds to me like a 3rd version but in 2 versions.



But the 3rd versions of the previous games were the same stories, not alternate stories.  These aren't sequels, but they also aren't the same game with just more either, like you said its an alternate story.  So they sound way more similar to BW2 than the 3rd entries in the generations prior.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 6, 2017)

Ultra Sun & Ultra Moon was there chance to announce a Switch pokemon game (besides Pokken), which they immedietely went and blew.

Thanks Ninty, I'll enjoy pirating the game. Because I sure as shit ain't gonna pay for a fucking REHASH ON THE SAME CONSOLE!


----------



## YamiZee (Jun 6, 2017)

I honestly think that dividing the games into 2 isn't a good idea for sequels. For originals yes, but if someone is to buy the same game again, it gives more incentive to buy an improved clone game if it's the "definitive" version, as the 3rd titles have often been. If its split then it no longer feels "definitive" and as such you have to be an even more devoted of a fan or rich to buy it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 6, 2017)

duffmmann said:


> But the 3rd versions of the previous games were the same stories, not alternate stories.  These aren't sequels, but they also aren't the same game with just more either, like you said its an alternate story.  So they sound way more similar to BW2 and the 3rd entries in the generations prior.


Emerald was an alternate story.


----------



## duffmmann (Jun 6, 2017)

Snugglevixen said:


> Emerald was an alternate story.



Man its been awhile, but the story of Emerald as I remember it was very much the same as Ruby and Sapphire, just with more content.


----------



## ANGL (Jun 6, 2017)

duffmmann said:


> But the 3rd versions of the previous games were the same stories, not alternate stories.  These aren't sequels, but they also aren't the same game with just more either, like you said its an alternate story.  So they sound way more similar to BW2 than the 3rd entries in the generations prior.


Wtf? Yellow, Crystal, Emerald, Platinum, all alternate stories


----------



## duffmmann (Jun 6, 2017)

ANGL said:


> Wtf? Yellow, Crystal, Emerald, Platinum, all alternate stories



No, not really, just more content.  well except Yellow, that one was genuinely different, but not by much.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 6, 2017)

Justin20020 said:


> Next game will be super smash bros DX on the switch xD


At the rate things are going, I wouldn't be surprised if that actually happen. 



YamiZee said:


> I honestly think that dividing the games into 2 isn't a good idea for sequels. For originals yes, but if someone is to buy the same game again, it gives more incentive to buy an improved clone game if it's the "definitive" version, as the 3rd titles have often been. If its split then it no longer feels "definitive" and as such you have to be an even more devoted of a fan or rich to buy it.


I kind of feel the same way, but this way seems to be working for enough people.


----------



## mangotowel (Jun 6, 2017)

Well that's ultra disappointing.


----------



## Kikirini (Jun 6, 2017)

Only thing I really care about is Gold/Silver on VC, but... where is Crystal? That's my favorite one! Don't you want my money, Nintendo?


----------



## Emenaria (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## SoslanVanWieren (Jun 6, 2017)

they make a pokemon sun and moon rom hack and sell it at full price


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 6, 2017)

Ultra Sun and Ultra Moon seriously... Black amd White 2 were good but I figured they'd be done with sequels and second versions since X and Y didn't get one.


----------



## darksweet (Jun 6, 2017)

that's all i'm not satisfied 3ds is dying soon


----------



## Vipera (Jun 6, 2017)

Roxasorg13 said:


> Please. Please, PLEAAAASE, lets boicot Pokken. That is a freaking joke for switch users.
> I dont want any more ports.


As someone who makes fun on Switch and Nintendo fanboys on a daily basis, I don't understand why you would be so pissed. Keep in mind that many people who bought the Switch didn't have a Wii U and never tried the game in the first place. They will be selling a game that some people wanted. Why do you care?


----------



## Proust (Jun 6, 2017)

OkazakiTheOtaku said:


> I can't believe how much Switch owners are getting dicked over, holy hell.
> No main series Pokémon in a dual-release, and not even G/S for Switch. Wow. If I owned a Switch I'd be pissed.


* WiiU game


----------



## nolimits59 (Jun 6, 2017)

Vipera said:


> As someone who makes fun on Switch and Nintendo fanboys on a daily basis, I don't understand why you would be so pissed. Keep in mind that many people who bought the Switch didn't have a Wii U and never tried the game in the first place. They will be selling a game that some people wanted. Why do you care?


WiiU sold poorly, it makes sens to sell a game that have a good potential and is good to the majority who didnt bought a WiiU to implement a new user base for that games, thats why MK8, Pokken, Zelda ect ect.


----------



## rileysrjay (Jun 6, 2017)

I guess Laura Kate Dale was right about Nintendo redoing Pokemon sun and moon! Instead of being stars for the switch though, they just decided to slap a fresh coat of paint on sun and moon and call it ultra for the 3ds! Anyways, heard faint rumblings of pokken dx for switch a couple of months ago and sorta ignored it. Sure I'm disappointed that they aren't making stars, but I'm pretty confident that they're making a new Pokemon game from the ground up for switch next year since there was that job listing a while back.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 6, 2017)

Good thing I didn't watch it,  didn't have to get my hopes up


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 6, 2017)

If you look at the press release it says the ultra games also hitting the switch. Could be a mistake..unless they announce them next week at e3


----------



## Asia81 (Jun 6, 2017)

WHERE ARE G4 REMAKES ???


----------



## gustavo93 (Jun 6, 2017)

Will it work on new 3ds and old 3ds ?? Or just in new 3ds?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 6, 2017)

I am Sure Price Seth... not...
I hope there so many "surprises" waiting for us on the E3... Don't tell me, Mario Maker Switch will be playable.................................................................................


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 6, 2017)

Why does Nintendo always choose the shittiest names when they make sequels to Pokémon games?


----------



## Skelletonike (Jun 6, 2017)

Well, Nintendo never releases main series Pokemon games for home systems. 
While the switch may be more of a portable system than a home one, it is not considered a handheld by Nintendo nor is it the successor to 3DS.

I think this announcement is good enough to prove all the people saying the switch will replace the 3DS, hopefully 3DS's successor gets announced soon, like later this year or early next year. I need a new dedicated handheld small enough to fit my pocket. <3


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jun 6, 2017)

Pretty nice, I liked it.

And right on the day of the Fally massacre.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 6, 2017)

Here's what I get out of this Direct:

NOA: We have a new Pokemon game for the Switch!
Everyone: Yay!
NOA: An updated version of Pokken that was on the Wii U
Everyone: Awesome!
NOA: Oh and remakes of old mainline Pokemon games for the 3DS, screw the Switch
Everyone: *All hype dies*


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Jun 6, 2017)

Press release site stated a TBD these on Switch for US/UM. Seems they changed it a few minutes ago.


----------



## rileysrjay (Jun 6, 2017)

XavyrrVaati said:


> Press release site stated a TBD these on Switch for US/UM. Seems they changed it a few minutes ago.


Anyone have a screenshot?


----------



## Flame (Jun 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Here's what I get out of this Direct:
> 
> NOA: We have a new Pokemon game for the Switch!
> Everyone: Yay!
> ...




but we got sliver and gold VC...


here is a gif of a badass pokemon from gen 2



Spoiler


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Jun 6, 2017)

Snugglevixen said:


> DS and 3DS took 2 years to get a main series pokemon game.


You can play DS games on a 3DS. Can't play 3DS games on a Switch.


----------



## rileysrjay (Jun 6, 2017)

Found screenshot. Let the guesswork commence: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



https://mobile.twitter.com/Dystify/...1?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^tweet


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 6, 2017)

Flame said:


> but we got sliver and gold VC...
> 
> 
> here is a gif of a badass pokemon from gen 2
> ...



Don't own a 3DS though, so the old games being on VC (which I can easily play on my hacked Wii U perfectly fine), I have absolutely zero hype. Nintendo doesn't want to have mainline games on the Switch because it would detract from sales for a six year old system. I couldn't give two damns, sorry.

The lesson is, never get your hopes up, but when something good happens, then you can be surprised. Knowing Nintendo, they'll botch the VC by toning down the color palette and gamma levels to reduce epileptic issues.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Jun 6, 2017)

Actually, I'm not surprised. They wouldn't have taken the risk to launch a mainstream Pokémon game on the Switch directly. Since the 3DS will still be supported by Nintendo until 2018, they better wait & see.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> Don't own a 3DS though, so the old games being on VC (which I can easily play on my hacked Wii U perfectly fine), I have absolutely zero hype. Nintendo doesn't want to have mainline games on the Switch because it would detract from sales for a six year old system. I couldn't give two damns, sorry.


Nope, just that GameFreak isn't able to complete the dev of a new game on a brand new platform in 2 months, and that they can't really know if the Switch is viable by seeing 3 months of sale.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 6, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Actually, I'm not surprised. They wouldn't have taken the risk to launch a mainstream Pokémon game on the Switch directly. Since the 3DS will still be supported by Nintendo until 2018, they better wait & see.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Even so, they could've at least released GBA games on the Wii U VC or Switch VC to get it rolling, I mean, they're just emulators with publicly available ROM images, minimal effort required.  This is the major reason for not getting hopes up, I was tempted to get a New 3DS, used, just to spite them.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Jun 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Even so, they could've at least released GBA games on the Wii U VC or Switch VC to get it rolling, I mean, they're just emulators with publicly available ROM images, minimal effort required. This is the major reason for not getting hopes up, I was tempted to get a New 3DS, used, just to spite them.


Wii U VC doesn't have GB/GBC and is long dead anyways. Switch VC hasn't been officially announced either.


----------



## Flame (Jun 6, 2017)

why are people bitching about no remake or gen 8 on switch?


the thing i dont understand is how do people expect them to develop a new pokemon game from scratch on a fairly new hardware. 


I understand that if the VC games were made for Switch but a full blown new game? 


check yourself.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 6, 2017)

This doesn't mean a main title wouldn't come.

Anyway, it seems Pokken is the new Colosseum.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Even so, they could've at least released GBA games on the Wii U VC or Switch VC to get it rolling, I mean, they're just emulators with publicly available ROM images, minimal effort required.  This is the major reason for not getting hopes up, I was tempted to get a New 3DS, used, just to spite them.


Nintendo isn't interested in improving the sales of WiiU Pr-- Switch.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 6, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Nintendo isn't interested in improving the sales of WiiU Pr-- Switch.



That's another reason I don't get my hopes up, they'd rather milk the 3DS ad nasueum, it's anathema to me at this point. If I ever get a 3DS, it's gonna be used.



Flame said:


> why are people bitching about no remake or gen 8 on switch?
> 
> 
> the thing i dont understand is how do people expect them to develop a new pokemon game from scratch on a fairly new hardware.
> ...


They still could release older games on the Wii U or Switch VC, a ROM and emulator is minimal effort compared to a full game, that would've been plenty. Whatever, maybe I'll check out those 3DS refurbs at Gamestop.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 6, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Anyone have a screenshot?



Someone took it and posted it on Twitter. Just google pokemon


----------



## ut2k4master (Jun 6, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Found screenshot. Let the guesswork commence:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not anymore (if it ever did and this isnt a photoshop)


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 6, 2017)

ut2k4master said:


> not anymore (if it ever did and this isnt a photoshop)



People on twitter are saying it was a fake but i know that press release site, they never do that! It was either a mistake or someone had them alter it.


----------



## DarkWork0 (Jun 6, 2017)

No mention of the Magicarp Jump mobile game?  Booo


----------



## Lightyose (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm dissapointed...


----------



## VMM (Jun 6, 2017)

Flame said:


> but we got sliver and gold VC...
> 
> 
> here is a gif of a badass pokemon from gen 2
> ...



Why playing gold and silver when you can play Heartgold and Soulsilver


----------



## duwen (Jun 6, 2017)

So... an 'upgraded' re-release of a Wii U game, 'revised' versions of the last proper handheld titles, and second gen titles finally released on vc.
...in other words, nothing new.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 6, 2017)

During the US/UM footage, watch carefully. Game footage is the same low 3ds quality, but the "cutscenes" are much much higher quality.

Could be saving the Switch version info for E3.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jun 6, 2017)

OMG this amazing. Switch has an awesome line up of games now.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 6, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> OMG this amazing. Switch has an awesome line up of games now.



Don't you mean the 3DS?


----------



## LuxerWap (Jun 6, 2017)

- YES! YES! YES! Pokémon Tournament DX!!!
- Ultra Sun and Ultra Moon? Meh. It's not like Black 2 nor White 2. They're the same game with more story into them, just like Yellow, Crystal, Emerald, and Platinum. Skipping them since so own Moon.
- OMFG!!! YES!!! POKÉMON SILVER FOR VC!!! I WANT IT, I WANT IT!

I'll give the Direct a 7/10.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jun 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Don't you mean the 3DS?


I forgot the /s. Also, Pokemon Gold and Silver aren't that important to me.


----------



## ut2k4master (Jun 6, 2017)

> "We would like to address rumours based on a clerical error on the Pokémon press site," a Pokémon Company spokesperson told Eurogamer. "Pokémon Ultra Sun and Pokémon Ultra Moon are coming exclusively to Nintendo 3DS family of systems and are not due for release on Nintendo Switch. This listing on the Pokémon press site was made in error and is not indicative of future plans. Please refer to the Pokémon Direct for the full details of the game."


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 6, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> I forgot the /s. Also, Pokemon Gold and Silver aren't that important to me.



Yeah, I can just play those on my Wii U gamepad via RetroArch and call it good.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 6, 2017)

Thats ok Nintendo! You don't want my money, I'll just pirate your rehash.....

Shush... don't cry now.... it's your own fault..... no need to cry over spilled money......


----------



## SoslanVanWieren (Jun 6, 2017)

StarGazerTom said:


> During the US/UM footage, watch carefully. Game footage is the same low 3ds quality, but the "cutscenes" are much much higher quality.
> 
> Could be saving the Switch version info for E3.


There's lines on the Pokemon in the cutscenes they would most likely remove the lines for a switch version


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 6, 2017)

StarGazerTom said:


> During the US/UM footage, watch carefully. Game footage is the same low 3ds quality, but the "cutscenes" are much much higher quality.
> 
> Could be saving the Switch version info for E3.


Nintendo has shown before high quality (HD) cutscenes of 3DS games.


----------



## Arras (Jun 6, 2017)

Eh, I'll see. If it's similar to BW2, great, those were really good. If it's not, no one's forcing me to play it. And Game Freak has always been horrendously slow at developing games for new consoles, so anyone expecting a Switch main Pokemon game was already setting themselves up for disappointment.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 6, 2017)

uLTRA SUN and Ultra moon, more like ultra studid, and ultra dumb


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 6, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> uLTRA SUN and Ultra moon, more like ultra *studid*, and ultra dumb


God I hope you fucked that up unintentionally.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 6, 2017)

StarGazerTom said:


> God I hope you fucked that up unintentionally.


ya, i did, i didn't think anyone would notice.


----------



## SoslanVanWieren (Jun 6, 2017)

Werid thing is i was predicting Pokemon ultra diamond


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 6, 2017)

You know, I feel like buying a New 3DS to play this, used.


----------



## rileysrjay (Jun 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> You know, I feel like buying a New 3DS to play this, used.


But how can a 3ds be used and new at the same time?


----------



## linuxares (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm actually disappointed. I hope they would boost atleast Sun and Moon something.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jun 6, 2017)

Ultra Super Mega Turbo Hyper Pokemon Sun & Moon


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 6, 2017)

AyanamiRei0 said:


> Ultra Super Mega Turbo Hyper Pokemon Sun & Moon


and knuckles


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 6, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> But how can a 3ds be used and new at the same time?



Gee, maybe because the word "new" was capitalized?


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jun 6, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> and knuckles



Featuring Dante from the Devil May Cry Series


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 6, 2017)

AyanamiRei0 said:


> Featuring Dante from the Devil May Cry Series


Xl


----------



## LuxerWap (Jun 6, 2017)

I guess some of you guys expected way too much.

Everyone's hype got *DESTROYED!!!*


----------



## rileysrjay (Jun 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Gee, maybe because the word "new" was capitalized?


And who is Zelda? Is that the guy with the sword?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 6, 2017)

LuxerWap said:


> I guess some of you guys expected way too much.
> 
> Everyone's hype got *DESTROYED!!!*



It's a Nintendo Direct, of course people had too  much hype.


----------



## Asia81 (Jun 6, 2017)

gustavo93 said:


> Will it work on new 3ds and old 3ds ?? Or just in new 3ds?


Let me take my crystall ball... hum...


----------



## Treeko (Jun 6, 2017)

Can people please stop being so pessimistic? The switch hasn't even been out for barely half a year and people are already crying, the pokemon company isn't stupid they wouldn't and shouldn't have to make the jump to the switch yet, there has never been a sequel pokemon game on a different console than the originals so I don't understand why people wanted that awful pokemon stars rumor to be true?


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jun 6, 2017)

LuxerWap said:


> I guess some of you guys expected way too much.
> 
> Everyone's hype got *DESTROYED!!!*



Eh I wasn't expecting anything just disappointed really like going back to Alola one of the worst regions on Pokemon sure we get new Pokemon yay also the Gen 2 VC releases will be missing something from them trading from Gen 1 to Gen 2 without that feature it's impossible to complete the pokedex and getting pokemon like Mew in Gen 2 for example.


----------



## Asia81 (Jun 6, 2017)

XavyrrVaati said:


> Press release site stated a TBD these on Switch for US/UM. Seems they changed it a few minutes ago.


Image in the tweet
https://twitter.com/Pokebip/status/872097962628874240


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 6, 2017)

I would be happy if the ultra version added back gyms and the E4. I transferred all my pokemon over to moon and stopped playing after the first island person/trial. The games seem like a place holder, just like the current anime feels like a place holder until a hard reboot lands. I still believe the "i choose you movie" is setting up a rebooted anime series and games. In both official dubs & subs ending of XY&Z, Ash was going to return to Kanto and do the next pokemon league there. Using with all the pokemon he caught to date. Then All of  a sudden we got the s/m series with even less exp'd Ash. Diffidently screams reboot is coming. If they are going to reboot the anime with Ash traveling with the fellow beginners from I choose you movie, then they might as well redo the red blue and green games as well. I think that is what's going to happen. They just need to bring the total of pokemon up to 900-1200 and place 300-400 catchable in each of the new red, new green and new blue games.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 6, 2017)

Asia81 said:


> Image in the tweet
> https://twitter.com/Pokebip/status/872097962628874240


Confirmed clerical error, not for the Switch at all.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 6, 2017)

StarGazerTom said:


> Confirmed clerical error, not for the Switch at all.



Makes you wonder though... Were they initially planning a release on Switch? Seems too convenient for it to be a random error.


----------



## medoli900 (Jun 6, 2017)

Chary said:


> Those just take the cake for the DUMBEST names. They didn't even try.


When I saw the topic "Pokémon Ultra Sun and Ultra Moon Coming to 3DS!", I thought it was a RomHack, before remembering that there's a Pokémon Direct today.


----------



## Xabring (Jun 6, 2017)

O look, Solgaleo an Lunala got Edgier. Sigh.....in 3DS!!!!!! I feel disapointed. but O well, it's their games, they do what they wanna do.
Pokken for switch....so they made the Switch from the Wii U too, huh? they pulled off a MK8...and one I didn't like. But I guess that one wasn't too munch of a surprise.


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 6, 2017)

Why are people surprised? The Pokemon Company always waits until the last generation dies before jumping ship to the current generation. As long as the 3ds is being supported, pokemon games will stay on the 3ds. Black and white 2 came out for the DS after the 3ds was released. pokemon gold/silver were compatible with the original gameboys. It's a normal thing they do.


----------



## ut2k4master (Jun 6, 2017)

gustavo93 said:


> Will it work on new 3ds and old 3ds ?? Or just in new 3ds?


both


----------



## Vieela (Jun 6, 2017)

Hope the new 3DS game isn't bad as the name. What an uncreative name. ;'(


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 6, 2017)

they should have made a version on the switch and another on the 3ds imo, it makes no sence what they did.

if they released ultra sun on 3ds and ultra moon on the switch it would be amazing but nope we will be keeping the awful looking models  becuase of the 3ds being so old and so low rez :S.


----------



## Originality (Jun 6, 2017)

Not surprised by no Pokemon Stars, although I do want it to come.
Pokken Tournament was kinda meh on WiiU, although it might find a better home on the Switch. I'm not interested in it however.
Ultra SuMo... I don't really want to pay for the same game again so I'll probably Freeshop it. I already bought the original SuMo legitimately (two games for two consoles).
Gold and Silver on VC? That's a good move. Maybe we'll get all of the GBA games next on VC and I can finally say goodbye to my DS.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Jun 6, 2017)

Treeko said:


> Can people please stop being so pessimistic? The switch hasn't even been out for barely half a year and people are already crying, the pokemon company isn't stupid they wouldn't and shouldn't have to make the jump to the switch yet, there has never been a sequel pokemon game on a different console than the originals so I don't understand why people wanted that awful pokemon stars rumor to be true?


I do agree, but we basically said the same thing with the Wii U as well.

The problem here and with Pokemon is that Nintendo is basically competing against itself. It's perfectly legitimate for Switch owners to want to make their purchase worth it, and it's understandable to have concerns after the Wii U.
The Switch has a great potential but this... wasn't helping. Let's hope for better stuff at E3.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 6, 2017)

pedro702 said:


> they should have made a version on the switch and another on the 3ds imo, it makes no sence what they did.
> 
> if they released ultra sun on 3ds and ultra moon on the switch it would be amazing but nope we will be keeping the awful looking models  becuase of the 3ds being so old and so low rez :S.





deinonychus71 said:


> I do agree, but we basically said the same thing with the Wii U as well.
> 
> The problem here and with Pokemon is that Nintendo is basically competing against itself. It's perfectly legitimate for Switch owners to want to make their purchase worth it, and it's understandable to have concerns after the Wii U.
> The Switch has a great potential but this... wasn't helping. Let's hope for better stuff at E3.


That's a good point.....

They could have run an experiment, released UM on 3ds and US on Switch, and check the sales numbers between them, compare an openly pirated system to another.... see what happens....


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 6, 2017)

Originality said:


> Not surprised by no Pokemon Stars, although I do want it to come.
> Pokken Tournament was kinda meh on WiiU, although it might find a better home on the Switch. I'm not interested in it however.
> Ultra SuMo... I don't really want to pay for the same game again so I'll probably Freeshop it. I already bought the original SuMo legitimately (two games for two consoles).
> Gold and Silver on VC? That's a good move. Maybe we'll get all of the GBA games next on VC and I can finally say goodbye to my DS.


ultra sun and ultra moon will be totaly diferent games i bet not ever since platinium did we get the same game.

black and white 2 were totaly diferent story,x and y didnt get a third version making it the first ever,
ultra sun and moon will be like black an white 2 being the same world but everything diferent i bet.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 6, 2017)

Everything in this looks so awful


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 6, 2017)

i still dont get why the switch doesnt have a VC service yet, the 3ds is also arm so they can so easily port all their 3ds emulators with ease for the switch ...


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 6, 2017)

Chary said:


> Those just take the cake for the DUMBEST names. They didn't even try.


I mean, doesn't beat "New Nintendo 3DS".


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 6, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> I mean, doesn't beat "New Nintendo 3DS".


or WII U lol, atleast with ultra people realize its a diferent thing .


----------



## Yil (Jun 6, 2017)

But b2/w2 was twoyears after release and 3ds have major performance issue with sun and moon.


----------



## Deboog (Jun 6, 2017)

Chary said:


> Those just take the cake for the DUMBEST names. They didn't even try.


They are the RADDEST names for the COOL 8 year olds that Pokemon Company caters to now.
Seriously. They sell plastic bracelets so kids can do the Z-move animations in real life.


----------



## duffmmann (Jun 6, 2017)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Ultra Sun and Ultra Moon seriously... Black amd White 2 were good but I figured they'd be done with sequels and second versions since X and Y didn't get one.



I think what they're going to do from now on is alternate between Sequel/alternate versions and remakes.  So it would make sense that for gen 8 we'll see remakes of gen 4 follow not far behind (maybe gen 1 since those remakes are more outdated than gen 4 at this point), and then following gen 9 we'll see alternate/sequel titles again, and then gen 10 will be followed by remakes as well, and the process just keeps alternating like that indefinitely.


----------



## Treeko (Jun 6, 2017)

deinonychus71 said:


> I do agree, but we basically said the same thing with the Wii U as well.
> 
> The problem here and with Pokemon is that Nintendo is basically competing against itself. It's perfectly legitimate for Switch owners to want to make their purchase worth it, and it's understandable to have concerns after the Wii U.
> The Switch has a great potential but this... wasn't helping. Let's hope for better stuff at E3.


Yeah hopefully they announce something good like show off that main series fire emblem they announced with the switch direct that should calm people down.


----------



## mizorechan (Jun 6, 2017)

Looks like a low effort re-release from Game Freak. Going to skip it. At least it's good to see Gold/Silver getting a VC release and Switch another port of Wii U hidden gens.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 6, 2017)

Ultra Sun and Moon. 3DS only and seemingly the most minimaly updated 3rd version of all time. Pokken DX. Not even that good of a game to begin with, but with only 1 new character. Gold and Silver VC. Cool? Shouldve been released years ago as should've the Red and Blue ones.

I quit Pokemon today.


----------



## duffmmann (Jun 6, 2017)

Ultra Soon and Ultra Moon may indeed have forthcoming Switch releases as well, look at this screen cap taken from the Pokemon press site 






Note the Switch: TBA release date

The error was quickly fixed:





Nintendo has told Kotaku that this was a clerical error and that the games are exclusive to the 3DS family.  But lets be real here, this is exactly what Nintendo would say no matter what if the games are or are not coming to the Switch at some point as well.  

Plus, its the TBA release date for the Switch that really gives it away for me that they may indeed see Switch releases.  If the date was the same as the 3DS release date, then I'd be more willing to accept that mentioning a Switch release was simply an error, but being listed with a TBA release date for the Switch while a specific release date is listed for the 3DS is incredibly fishy to me.  

Nintendo would very likely try to get as many sales as they can out of these new titles, so if people knew for sure that Switch version was or even could be coming later it would hurt the sales on the 3DS versions, so they try and claim that they will be exclusive for the 3DS until those have sold a lot, and then they release the Switch version knowing that many people would likely buy it again for that Switch version.  We'll see I suppose, but I'm suspicious at this point to say the least.


----------



## fedehda (Jun 6, 2017)

Wii U is really dead with those announcements. I really hoped for an adventure Pokémon Game on Switch. Not another Wii U port on it. 

At least I'm glad that I was right. Last year I said that the best option was buy a Switch instead of a Wii U


----------



## Akshuls (Jun 6, 2017)

They Said that they are adding Pokemon that weren't in Pokemon SuMo.. Does that mean that we will actually have a national Dex in this game?
Thats the only reason why i stopped playing Pokemon SuMo Currently. It doesn't even feel like im "Catching em all".

Oh Well. We will see when it releases. 
Bummer on no Pokemon Diamond/Pearl/Platinum remake though.


----------



## Pokem (Jun 6, 2017)

Oh shit, there's going to be another Sun and Moon shitfest like last November.
Hyped to play the game a week early again.


----------



## Akshuls (Jun 6, 2017)

Pokem said:


> Oh shit, there's going to be another Sun and Moon shitfest like last November.
> Hyped to play the game a week early again.



Alot of people are gonna get banned coming this november, I can't wait!


----------



## 3than_H (Jun 6, 2017)

RIP Sinnoh remakes


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 6, 2017)

Great! Pokemon goes to ULTRAMAN version right now! 
More stories on ALOLA will continue!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 6, 2017)

Chary said:


> Those just take the cake for the DUMBEST names. They didn't even try.


Well at least better than Sun 2 / Moon 2 I reckon


----------



## goldensun87 (Jun 6, 2017)

OkazakiTheOtaku said:


> I can't believe how much Switch owners are getting dicked over, holy hell.
> No main series Pokémon in a dual-release, and not even G/S for Switch. Wow. If I owned a Switch I'd be pissed.


In the history of the main Pokemon series, have you ever seen a single generation get released across two different consoles?  It would just be a bad business decision, because people who played the original games, would not want to buy a new console just for that game, especially considering the originals were so lackluster and disappointing.  X/Y were better, and deserved a Z version, but they decided to skip that, which was a crappy enough decision to leave a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 6, 2017)

goldensun87 said:


> In the history of the main Pokemon series, have you ever seen a single generation get released across two different consoles?  It would just be a bad business decision, because people who played the original games, would not want to buy a new console just for that game, especially considering the originals were so lackluster and disappointing.  X/Y were better, and deserved a Z version, but they decided to skip that, which was a crappy enough decision to leave a bad taste in my mouth.


nintendo did this with pokemon mystery dungeon where red was on the gba and blue was on the ds so yes it was a spinoff but it was made and it was pokemon.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 6, 2017)

I don't know if anyone pointed out that despite the generic "Ultra" prefix, it does make sense because of Ultra Beasts. In the story the mascot legends open portals to take the player to Ultra Space, and it seems they're pulling a Kyurem with absofusion. I fear broken Solgaleo and Lunala. Coro Coro's going to be must-read stuff the next few months. Also, please let there be tutor moves. One big reason I wanted DP remakes was Defog and possibly Stealth Rock as a TM (as it was in those games) or a tutor move. Sucker Punch also being a tutor move. And yeah, why no Crystal? They may announce it later, I hope. But GS is good enough.


----------



## Pokem (Jun 6, 2017)

ComicSANS said:


> Alot of people are gonna get banned coming this november, I can't wait!


nothing to left to give if you're already banned last November


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jun 6, 2017)

goldensun87 said:


> In the history of the main Pokemon series, have you ever seen a single generation get released across two different consoles?  It would just be a bad business decision, because people who played the original games, would not want to buy a new console just for that game, especially considering the originals were so lackluster and disappointing.  X/Y were better, and deserved a Z version, but they decided to skip that, which was a crappy enough decision to leave a bad taste in my mouth.


Gold and silver are compatible with both the gameboy and the gameboy color. Despite it being the same gen, the gbc did saw and exclusive title and it was crystal. So, yes, a main pokemon game was released to support two consoles.

People are just salty over the fact that their precious underpowered switch wont see a main line pokemon game soon, if it ever gets one...


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 6, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> Gokd and silver are compatible with both the gameboy and the gameboy color. Despite it being the same gen, the gbc did saw and exclusive title and it was crystal. So, yes, a main pokemon game was released to support two consoles.
> 
> People are just salty over the fact that their precious underpowered switch wont see a main line pokemon game soon, if it ever gets one...


calling switch underpowered vs the 3ds choice lol


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jun 6, 2017)

pedro702 said:


> calling switch underpowered vs the 3ds choice lol


Not calling it underpowered vs the 3ds, calling it underpowered as a home console vs the rest in the market.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 6, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> Not calling it underpowered vs the 3ds, calling it underpowered as a home console vs the rest in the market.



Good luck getting a portable/tablet device to match the other consoles' power without it costing $500 lol.  It's never happening.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jun 6, 2017)

OkazakiTheOtaku said:


> I can't believe how much Switch owners are getting dicked over, holy hell.
> No main series Pokémon in a dual-release, and not even G/S for Switch. Wow. If I owned a Switch I'd be pissed.


Pokemon (_"Pocket Monsters"_) is primarily a handheld property, and Nintendo has made that very clear. They've also made clear that they consider the Switch a proper home console, and not another handheld. If I was a Switch owner, I wouldn't be expecting a main-series Pokemon game, at least not right out of the gates. Also, afaik, Nintendo doesn't have VC services up on Switch yet. It's only natural they wouldn't then go on to announce a VC game on Switch...


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jun 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Good luck getting a portable/tablet device to match the other consoles' power without it costing $500 lol.  It's never happening.


The switch costs over $500 here...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 6, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> The switch costs over $500 here...



I'll show myself out.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jun 6, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I'll show myself out.


Why? because people in first world countries can afford new stuff and we can't? Because the portable is indeed overpriced for what it offers in a lot of places like in whole south america? The retail price of $299 is still expensive here because for that price parents would prefer to buy a new tablet or phone for their kids. If nintendo could get their shit together here and fix their mess i guess we could talk about how great the switch is. But hey, we are apparently dead to them.


----------



## goldensun87 (Jun 6, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> Gokd and silver are compatible with both the gameboy and the gameboy color. Despite it being the same gen, the gbc did saw and exclusive title and it was crystal. So, yes, a main pokemon game was released to support two consoles.
> 
> People are just salty over the fact that their precious underpowered switch wont see a main line pokemon game soon, if it ever gets one...


IMHO, that doesn't really count for two reasons.  1) G/S was a unique dual-type cartridge which could be played on Game Boy, Game Boy Pocket, and Game Boy Color.  Due to its dual nature, it did not have the full color range as a GBC exclusive.  2) They cannot be considered a cross-platform release, because they did not have 2 releases like Smash 4 did.  I suppose Crystal was a GBC exclusive, but to be fair, Crystal could still connect with G/S, and Nintendo probably assumed that most Pokemon players already had a GBC.  With that being said, I was not able to get Crystal despite owning a GBC, because back then, I was not earning my own money yet, and Crystal had nowhere near the amount of additional content as Emerald did.


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Jun 6, 2017)

Im so glad ultra sun and ultra moon isnt on the switch. I prefer to play pokemon on the 3ds. Also for people with siblings, imagine having to pay $600 for 2 switches and $120 for two pokemon games just to play,battle, or trade together.  Its just more convenient since the 3ds/2ds is so cheap now.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 6, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> Why? because people in first world countries can afford new stuff and we can't? Because the portable is indeed overpriced for what it offers in a lot of places like in whole south america? The retail price of $299 is still expensive here because for that price parents would prefer to buy a new tablet or phone for their kids. If nintendo could get their shit together here and fix their mess i guess we could talk about how great the switch is. But hey, we are apparently dead to them.


Your pessimism is unwarranted and kind of stupid.. Honestly. Why do you antagonize the system as much as you do? You and retro been hanging out or what?

... And yes, people are upset. I'm upset because they're getting away with a rather lazy sequel to a rather lazy gen.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> I'll show myself out.



The current cost of the console in certain countries is funny as hell. People pissing and moaning like they understand.


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 6, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Your pessimism is unwarranted and kind of stupid.. Honestly. Why do you antagonize the system as much as you do? You and retro been hanging out or what?
> 
> ... And yes, people are upset. I'm upset because they're getting away with a rather lazy sequel to a rather lazy gen.
> 
> ...


preety sure any console on those countrys  cost so much more too, i bet when ps4 and xbone released there they were much more expensive lol.


----------



## rileysrjay (Jun 6, 2017)

pedro702 said:


> preety sure any console on those countrys  cost so much more too, i bet when ps4 and xbone released there they were much more expensive lol.


True, plus in smaller countries aren't last gen consoles more prominent anyways?


----------



## VMM (Jun 6, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> Not calling it underpowered vs the 3ds, calling it underpowered as a home console vs the rest in the market.



Good luck getting your PS4 to work on the go


----------



## pasc (Jun 6, 2017)

*Yawn*... Way didn't I already play those last year ?

Oh. they are "UlTrA" now. K.

But no thanks. (Hope they are at least backwards compatible, I don't want to play more than one Pkmn game in 2 years... I can't take more than that)


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 6, 2017)

pasc said:


> *Yawn*... Way didn't I already play those last year ?
> 
> Oh. they are "UlTrA" now. K.
> 
> But no thanks. (Hope they are at least backwards compatible, I don't want to play more than one Pkmn game in 2 years... I can't take more than that)


backwards compat? its on the  3ds ...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 6, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> Why? because people in first world countries can afford new stuff and we can't? Because the portable is indeed overpriced for what it offers in a lot of places like in whole south america? The retail price of $299 is still expensive here because for that price parents would prefer to buy a new tablet or phone for their kids. If nintendo could get their shit together here and fix their mess i guess we could talk about how great the switch is. But hey, we are apparently dead to them.



I made a mistake, I was half joking and I wasn't aware of your situation, so sue me. My point is that you can't have PS4 quality hardware without keeping costs down. Switch-level prices with PS4 hardware is impossible. Sheesh.


----------



## Lukerz (Jun 6, 2017)

Poken feels like to much of a port for me. And as for the new pokemon games. I WANTED A DIAMOND AND PEARL REMAKE. (tear) Oh well...


----------



## Zense (Jun 6, 2017)

Pokemon gen 2 go!  Been waiting for this!


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jun 6, 2017)

VMM said:


> Good luck getting your PS4 to work on the go


Glad i mostly play at home because here we cant use that stuff calmy outside due to thieves stealing everything the moment they spot you.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Memoir said:


> Your pessimism is unwarranted and kind of stupid.. Honestly. Why do you antagonize the system as much as you do? You and retro been hanging out or what?
> 
> ... And yes, people are upset. I'm upset because they're getting away with a rather lazy sequel to a rather lazy gen.
> 
> ...


I can because i have played on it. It isn't anything espectacular and out of this world, it felt meh. Zelda is meh for me and so is the current games and upcoming ones... the only one i'm really interested on is super mario odyssey...


----------



## VMM (Jun 6, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> Glad i mostly play at home because here we cant use that stuff calmy outside due to thieves stealing everything the moment they spot you.



It's not like in Brazil it's much different, but that's not the point of the post.
Comparing Switch with Ps4 and X1 is nonsense, one is a handheld, the others are consoles.
Of course Switch will be underpowered compared to those,
but as a handheld it stands out, in fact it's the most powerful handheld released yet


----------



## DuoForce (Jun 6, 2017)

goldensun87 said:


> In the history of the main Pokemon series, have you ever seen a single generation get released across two different consoles?  It would just be a bad business decision, because people who played the original games, would not want to buy a new console just for that game, especially considering the originals were so lackluster and disappointing.  X/Y were better, and deserved a Z version, but they decided to skip that, which was a crappy enough decision to leave a bad taste in my mouth.


Gold and Silver were released on both gameboy and gameboy color


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 6, 2017)

Woa I love my Wii U DX, I dunno why everyone keeps calling it "the switch" or whatever.

Only good thing to come out of this direct is Gold/Silver VC so I can finally get legitimate shinies from gen 2. (is Crystal also coming? I want shiny celebi pleas)


----------



## DuoForce (Jun 6, 2017)

Prepare for ULTRA BAN WAVES this november when the games leak 2 weeks early.

But fr these games look like the best 3rd versions we've had in a long time since the game will have a completely different story with new pokemon


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jun 6, 2017)

Told ya it'd be Pokken

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RustInPeace said:


> Fuck it seemed so obvious. Gen 4 had remakes, Gen 5 had sequels, Gen 6 had remakes, Gen 7 has sequels, it's a pattern. Gold/Silver if it follows RBY means HA Lugia and Ho-Oh, in hopefully an easier RNG scenario than Dream Radar. And thank goodness no Switch main series games. That can be next year.


Gen7 didn't have sequels. Y2, X2 aren't a thing


----------



## Ricken (Jun 6, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> Gen7 didn't have sequels. Y2, X2 aren't a thing


XY are gen 6


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jun 6, 2017)

Ricken said:


> XY are gen 6


Oh shit I goof'd


----------



## DarthDub (Jun 6, 2017)

I guess Nintendo loves competing with themselves.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 6, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> And who is Zelda? Is that the guy with the sword?


Not the green Zelda?


----------



## SoslanVanWieren (Jun 6, 2017)

DuoForce said:


> Prepare for ULTRA BAN WAVES this november when the games leak 2 weeks early.
> 
> But fr these games look like the best 3rd versions we've had in a long time since the game will have a completely different story with new pokemon


Unlike sun and moon these games will share the same severs as sun and moon so i don't think they can catch people playing it early


----------



## osirisjem (Jun 6, 2017)

Newbie question....

Why is it called Pokken Tournament ?  

Why not call it Pokemon Tournament ?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 6, 2017)

osirisjem said:


> Why is it called Pokken Tournament ?


It's a mix of Tekken and Pokémon even though the gameplay is nothing like Tekken, however, the engine is based on Tekken.


----------



## osirisjem (Jun 6, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> It's a mix of Tekken and Pokémon even though the gameplay is nothing like Tekken, however, the engine is based on Tekken.


Not having the word Pokemon in the title is sure to reduce sales.
IMO.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 6, 2017)

osirisjem said:


> Not having the word Pokemon in the title is sure to reduce sales.
> IMO.


Yeah, it was a silly thing they did but I guess they wanted to attract a "hardcore" audience with that.


----------



## proflayton123 (Jun 6, 2017)

Ultra SuMo? Nice!~


----------



## GilgameshArcher (Jun 6, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> Told ya it'd be Pokken
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Old banked gen get 3 31IVs end nature based on EXP. Since bottle caps the IVs are irrelevant outside Poder Oculto


----------



## ut2k4master (Jun 7, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> It's a mix of Tekken and Pokémon even though the gameplay is nothing like Tekken, however, the engine is based on Tekken.


fun fact: its called pokemon tekken in germany


----------



## V0ltr0n (Jun 7, 2017)

So.... That crappy fighting game redux.
Sumo cash grab. For 3ds again lul

Nothing to see here


----------



## WooHyun (Jun 7, 2017)

They've been releasing 2+1 pokemon games each generations. Now they're releasing 2+2 games...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 7, 2017)

No Diamond remake

I think it's time for the 3rd nuke.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 7, 2017)

Ultra Sun and Moon...
Gamefreak officially gave up on names.
It sounds awful. They probably should've explained a bit more why anyone should care this exists. I saw the name earlier and thought it was just a crappy hack.

Pokken is neat. Not sure i'd pay full price for it, but it does look fun. Only ever played the demo which didn't show much.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 7, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> Ultra Sun and Moon...
> Gamefreak officially gave up on names.
> It sounds awful. They probably should've explained a bit more why anyone should care this exists. I saw the name earlier and thought it was just a crappy hack.



I think it's because of Ultra Beasts, the mascots can open a portal for the player to go into Ultra Space, so, yeah. Something more appealing would help. But it's just a name, I'm hoping the games will be good. Please tutor moves.


----------



## Dork (Jun 7, 2017)

I wanted to like Pokken but as a fighting game the gameplay is really mediocre. It switches between two different fighting styles that make it feel like the game is trying to be two different things at once. I was hoping it was going to be a Tekken clone but it's not.


----------



## Alm (Jun 7, 2017)

I got high hope for the next gen 7.5 for Pokemon. Even though it seem like a Deja Vu for the company since Pokemon black and white 2 came out, I can tell this would be a game - changer


----------



## Xzi (Jun 7, 2017)

Yay Pokken!  Boo unnecessary Sun/Moon cash grabs!  Yay Gold/Silver VC!  Wait, not Heart/Soul and no Switch support?  Boo!


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jun 7, 2017)

WooHyun said:


> They've been releasing 2+1 pokemon games each generations. Now they're releasing 2+2 games...


It's exactly what they did with Black and White and Black and White 2, even a fusion on the cover


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 7, 2017)

Xzi said:


> Yay Pokken!  Boo unnecessary Sun/Moon cash grabs!  Yay Gold/Silver VC!  Wait, not Soul/Heart and no Switch support?  Boo!



To be fair Switch is still a baby, and they already have their first party, in-house developed heavy hitters taking over Switch's first year. Zelda to kick it off, Mario to finish 2017, Splatoon 2 in between, and basically low risk situations in MK8 and Pokken. To jump to a new new console mid generation is too risky, and for someone who doesn't have the Switch (more people have 3DS than Switch, that is such an obvious fact given the ages of both consoles), doing a huge Pokemon title for Switch would be risky and to me aggravating. I don't want to buy the console out of necessity (I have obligations as a genner to get the latest Pokemon main series titles, plus I want to), I want to buy it because I want to and have the money. Also, you think they would've had time to develop follow-ups to Sun/Moon on such a young console? They would need well over a year, and they have that between November 2017 and November 2018. Cost effective thing would be simply updating SM and ironing out any issues (at least I hope, with occasional lag).

And history shows Game Freak never jumped mid console, they would give Nintendo's newest console breathing room, time to grow. When Gen 3 was hitting Emerald Era, the DS came out, but they waited until 2006-2007 to get Gen 4 going. BW2, if I'm not mistaken came out during 3DS' infancy, give that console time to grow, 2013, XY comes out. This is really the same formula, and throwing fuel to the fire is New 2DS XL. They need new games to sell that console, Pokemon's the tried and true cash cow for Nintendo's handheld systems. In the future, would they ever do a main series game for Switch? I don't know, it's not for sure since there could always be a followup to the 3DS, a new Nintendo handheld, not necessarily yet another new 3DS model. If Nintendo was only Switch come say, late 2018, 2019, then Game Freak would push for Pokemon titles over there, they would have to anyways. My expectations were not set at a ludicrously high level, this Direct gave me what I expected, in a general sense. I expected DP remakes, but in the end, the broad thing still happened, main series games for the 3DS. The bigger shock was GS for VC. Even though hackers gave that out with wireless connectivity well over a year ago, the Bank capabilities gives way to RBY's mechanic of nature based on experience points/level, and more importantly for certain mons, guaranteed HAs. The two that benefit the most, Lugia and Ho-Oh, FINALLY not needing Dream Radar and what I hope is an easier RNG journey to get the right stuff on those two. I would say the legendary beasts, but GF nerfed their unreleased HAs by giving them all Inner Focus. Flash Fire Entei would've been badass. 

All told I'm happy (moreso relieved) with the announcements.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 7, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> All told I'm happy (moreso relieved) with the announcements.


Ultra Sun/Moon with higher-quality textures would be easy to develop for Switch, but I'd be just as happy with SoulSilver/HeartGold VC on Switch.  Hell, probably happier.  Sun/Moon are pretty piss poor if you ask me, way too much goddamned exposition, not enough freedom to actually play the game.


----------



## Todderbert (Jun 7, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> Ultra Sun and Moon...
> Gamefreak officially gave up on names.
> It sounds awful. They probably should've explained a bit more why anyone should care this exists. I saw the name earlier and thought it was just a crappy hack.



Reminds me of:


----------



## Vipera (Jun 7, 2017)

StarGazerTom said:


> Thats ok Nintendo! You don't want my money, I'll just pirate your rehash.....
> 
> Shush... don't cry now.... it's your own fault..... no need to cry over spilled money......


The entitlement is strong in this one.


----------



## Blue (Jun 7, 2017)

Please no more long cut scenes


----------



## bjaxx87 (Jun 7, 2017)

I wonder if "alternate story" means completely new games like B2/W2 or almost identical games with small differences like Y/C/E/P.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 7, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> I think it's because of Ultra Beasts, the mascots can open a portal for the player to go into Ultra Space, so, yeah. Something more appealing would help. But it's just a name, I'm hoping the games will be good. Please tutor moves.



TBH ultra beasts were bad enough...they really don't need to elaborate on that naming mistake lol.


----------



## Nemix77 (Jun 7, 2017)

A bit of a disappointing Direct but if you guys didn't get the hint, there's no reason for The Pokemon Company included Decidueye from Sun & Moon in Pokken Tournament DX unless a Pokemon Sun/Moon port is coming to the Switch is the near future (early 2018 in my guess).

Another giveaway a port of Pokemon Sun/Moon (Super Ultra Deluxe) is coming for the Switch is the fact Pokemon Ultra Sun & Ultra Moon was announced for the 3DS, there's no way a port of just Pokemon Sun/Moon combined (which is the same exact game except some legendary Pokemon differences) would sell at full price for the Switch even in HD it's still a 3DS game.

Now that 3DS owner's are getting Ultra Sun & Ultra Moon first in Winter 2017, Pokemon Stars (or whatever they're going to call it) is going to include all the content of Pokemon Sun/Moon plus all the content of Ultra Sun/ultra Moon making the Switch package port selling at full price much more considerable.

*Edit:
*
Personally I'd take Wii U Deluxe ports over 3DS HD ports for the Switch any day, 3DS ports are still constricted to the game being first developed for the 3DS's hardware which in now way plays like a full fledged Switch game whereas Wii U Deluxe ports are usually Wii U games with all DLC plus extra content which is much closer to a full fledged Switch game.

Until we get ground up developed Pokemon and Monster Hunter games for the Switch, I guess it's not that bad that we're getting 3DS HD ports but personally I think I'm going to skip such ports.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 7, 2017)

I just read a tweet by the guy who runs Serebii, Kalos is the only region that hasn't been revisited. With Ultra SuMo, that means Alola will be revisited, all other regions have been, except Kalos. Tres bien.


----------



## goldensun87 (Jun 7, 2017)

DuoForce said:


> Gold and Silver were released on both gameboy and gameboy color



I could be wrong, but, that statement implies that God and Silver were released on two different consoles, which is false.  Gold and Silver were released exactly once, but they were developed on a rarely used type of cartridge classified as "dual-mode".  This made it possible for Gold and Silver to be compatible on both GB and GBC, but as a trade-off, the dual-mode cartridges could not display a full color spectrum.  Whether there were any other GB games developed as dual-mode, I don't know, but even if there were, as far as anyone is concerned, Pokemon Gold and Silver were the only dual-mode GB(C) games produced, before Nintendo decided to scrap the idea of dual-mode GB games.


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Jun 7, 2017)

I was ready to say something long and probably boring but i have one thing to say: thanks for your salt guy. Now go back to complain about how a ice cream pokemon is terrible.


----------



## Keylogger (Jun 7, 2017)

From 00:00 to 30:00 best part of the video


----------



## ViDeOmAnCiNi (Jun 7, 2017)

Found on another site:



> Interesting detail found on reddit: http://imgur.com/a/3Dk6O
> 
> In the direct, Ishihara stands before a shelf with all the mainline Pokémon games... Except Diamond/Pearl/Platinum. (There are all the other ones, from Red to Moon).
> 
> Subtle DPP remake foreshadowing?


----------



## Keylogger (Jun 7, 2017)

Why they don't want to make a remake of R/B/Y with updated graphics for 3DS?


----------



## ut2k4master (Jun 7, 2017)

ViDeOmAnCiNi said:


> Found on another site:


there are more games missing though, like crystal and black 2 and white 2, as well as leaf green and fire red


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 7, 2017)

Keylogger said:


> Why they don't want to make a remake of R/B/Y with updated graphics for 3DS?


i prefer we get the pokemon red blue yellow remade totaly diferent on the switch, something with colossuem or pokemon XD graphics but with the mainline pokemon games would be amazing, on the switch they cant complain they cant use graphics like the gc had.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 7, 2017)

PedroKeitawa said:


> I was ready to say something long and probably boring but i have one thing to say: thanks for your salt guy. Now go back to complain about how a ice cream pokemon is terrible.



Vanillish though got Snow Warning this generation, so its usage has increased.


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Jun 7, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Vanillish though got Snow Warning this generation, so its usage has increased.



Yes but by the logic of some pepole just becouse is a ice cream is bad. My was jus a joke becouse the criteria for complain is the same. Is not what i want so is bad.
They have based the expetection on rumors and possible fake articles so now we don't get a Switch main Pokèmon and no remakes for then, not for me to be precise, make this new UltraSun and UltraMoon shitty game. Just becouse is not what they want.

By the same logic, witch is stupid, i can say that X/Y are the worst game in the series becouse the story was terrible. And before some one call me out for "Why play Pokèmon for the story" i counter this with my trap card: Pokémon is a RPG in the first place. And for me, at the time of X/Y, know that a soccer game with penguin that appear out of noware (Inazuma Eleven Chrono Stone) have a better story then a game when i litteraly catch monsters..was pretty sad. But dosent' men, for me, that X/Y was terrible games. Story aside there actualy a very fun experience even if, unfortunaly, short becouse the lak of post game. I know Pokémon game don't need to be to have how knows what drammatic story but when you are incapable of writing even the most basic story, for the kids mind you, i think you have to reconsidere your work before says "Ok its finish! Put this in to the game".

Like some one else have point out: nobody have talk shit about GameFreak for make Pokèmon B/W on the Nintendo DS. Even if the 3DS was already out and, thanks to the port of Ocarina of Time, show that the system can possible (if it was a little more powerfull) compare with the graphic on the GameCube. Something that even GameFreak show with Sun and Moon. So why complain now that we don't get a port of Su/Mo on the Switch? The only possible reason i can find is becouse, at the time, the 3DS was considere a faliure in contrast with the Switch (at the start of his live) that is already a success.

This is the same problem, base expetection on NON official material, that Pokèmon have in general. Not only now with a game but even with the monster you can catch it self. Is a basic shitty argoument that is easy to debunk becouse, like i says in my exemple with X/Y, the fact that is not what YOU want dosen't mean is bad.

Now if you exscuseme im gonna eat some ice cream.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 7, 2017)

PedroKeitawa said:


> snip



I'm not disagreeing at all, I think you're right. I just really denied any rumors, I immediately shot down Stars, though supposedly "Stars" was the codename for Ultra Sun/Moon, so in the tiniest of senses, Eurogamer was right, but fuck them in the ass, I was so glad they were wrong. With DP remake expectations, that's just gathering of hints, and not based on any articles, so when that got trampled on yesterday, I wasn't sad. It is indicative of today's, I don't know, absorbing of news. Rumors are valued as fact, especially in the entertainment industry, people run with it, and for games, almost anything put out is eaten up and considered as something that will happen, that did happen, that should happen, when that's not how it should be digested. Plus personally I always liked going against the grain. General internet population wanted Switch main series Pokemon games? Fuck off, I disagree, it feels fun.

I hope there's more Alolan forms. Smogon's twitter brought up Arcanine and Starmie, that'd be amazing. Water/fairy Starmie, basically a special counterpart to Azumarill, maybe a unique ability. ORAS proved they can slip in new abilities mid generation (see weather trio), and since these are sequels to SM, they're well within their rights to make SM obsolete, intensely. Cash grab? Yeah, but I'm a sucker for a Pokemon, so what can I say?


----------



## YuseiFD (Jun 7, 2017)

Lmao people actually expecting something new kek
Welp, still waiting when nintendo announces it's bankrupcy in like 80 years from now when the nostalgia runs out


----------



## Deboog (Jun 8, 2017)

YuseiFD said:


> Lmao people actually expecting something new kek
> Welp, still waiting when nintendo announces it's bankrupcy in like 80 years from now when the nostalgia runs out


80 years? God. At the current rate, that would make, what, 4000 Pokemon?


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 8, 2017)

YuseiFD said:


> Lmao people actually expecting something new kek
> Welp, still waiting when nintendo announces it's bankrupcy in like 80 years from now when the nostalgia runs out



Nostalgia never runs out, in 80 years Splatoon will be like Pacman now in terms of fond memories.


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 8, 2017)

PedroKeitawa said:


> Yes but by the logic of some pepole just becouse is a ice cream is bad. My was jus a joke becouse the criteria for complain is the same. Is not what i want so is bad.
> They have based the expetection on rumors and possible fake articles so now we don't get a Switch main Pokèmon and no remakes for then, not for me to be precise, make this new UltraSun and UltraMoon shitty game. Just becouse is not what they want.
> 
> By the same logic, witch is stupid, i can say that X/Y are the worst game in the series becouse the story was terrible. And before some one call me out for "Why play Pokèmon for the story" i counter this with my trap card: Pokémon is a RPG in the first place. And for me, at the time of X/Y, know that a soccer game with penguin that appear out of noware (Inazuma Eleven Chrono Stone) have a better story then a game when i litteraly catch monsters..was pretty sad. But dosent' men, for me, that X/Y was terrible games. Story aside there actualy a very fun experience even if, unfortunaly, short becouse the lak of post game. I know Pokémon game don't need to be to have how knows what drammatic story but when you are incapable of writing even the most basic story, for the kids mind you, i think you have to reconsidere your work before says "Ok its finish! Put this in to the game".
> ...


for me the worst pokemon game yet was sun and moon, thry tryed to go diferent with kahunas and challenges but the game was very bland the token pokemon were very weak and kahunas couldnt stand up to any gym leader, the game was way too easy, heck ever since XY we barely see a trainer with a full team of 6 pokemon that is worth a chalenge.


----------



## GamingAori (Jun 8, 2017)

pedro702 said:


> for me the worst pokemon game yet was sun and moon, thry tryed to go diferent with kahunas and challenges but the game was very bland the token pokemon were very weak and kahunas couldnt stand up to any gym leader, the game was way too easy, heck ever since XY we barely see a trainer with a full team of 6 pokemon that is worth a chalenge.


For that rom hacks exist, yeah it sucks that we need rom hacks for that, but the original games were never really difficult tbh


----------



## SNEAKxxATTACK (Jun 8, 2017)

I...Like...This...SOooo...yum-yum-yum-yum


----------



## pasc (Jun 8, 2017)

pedro702 said:


> backwards compat? its on the  3ds ...


No... backwards compatibility as in "compatible with the 'old games'"


----------



## Vipera (Jun 8, 2017)

goldensun87 said:


> I could be wrong, but, that statement implies that God and Silver were released on two different consoles, which is false.  Gold and Silver were released exactly once, but they were developed on a rarely used type of cartridge classified as "dual-mode".  This made it possible for Gold and Silver to be compatible on both GB and GBC, but as a trade-off, the dual-mode cartridges could not display a full color spectrum.  Whether there were any other GB games developed as dual-mode, I don't know, but even if there were, as far as anyone is concerned, Pokemon Gold and Silver were the only dual-mode GB(C) games produced, before Nintendo decided to scrap the idea of dual-mode GB games.


What about all the DX games?


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 9, 2017)

pasc said:


> No... backwards compatibility as in "compatible with the 'old games'"


every game since X and Y has been using pokebank to transfer the old pokemons to the newer games.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



GamingAori said:


> For that rom hacks exist, yeah it sucks that we need rom hacks for that, but the original games were never really difficult tbh


they were if you didnt grind, i emenber reaching pokemon league severely underleveled and having to buy a crapton of revives and hyper potions and strugling to beat the pokemon league, up until like daimond and pearl it was like this, from black and white and foward then lowered the pokemon leagues levels so you never reach them underleveled, hack on xy and sun and moon i was like overleveled due to the new xshare mechanic lol.


----------



## goldensun87 (Jun 9, 2017)

Vipera said:


> What about all the DX games?


I don't know about them.  Which games are they?


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Jun 9, 2017)

pedro702 said:


> every game since X and Y has been using pokebank to transfer the old pokemons to the newer games.



Also thanks to the VC re relase now all the main series game now are compatible with the recent Pokémon game. Sure for transfer Gen3 mon to Gen7 you need to pass on the other generations, but is still possible and is amazing that we can finaly use our Gen1 mon in the recent generation.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 9, 2017)

PedroKeitawa said:


> Also thanks to the VC re relase now all the main series game now are compatible with the recent Pokémon game. Sure for transfer Gen3 mon to Gen7 you need to pass on the other generations, but is still possible and is amazing that we can finaly use our Gen1 mon in the recent generation.



Except Crystal, oddly. I'm hoping that's changed.


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Jun 9, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Except Crystal, oddly. I'm hoping that's changed.



Yeah, that is bad. Especialy becouse the 3 dogs in G/S are a pain to catch. But at the very least they don't have the infamus glicth that have in FR/LG.


----------



## YuseiFD (Jun 11, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Nostalgia never runs out


Don't mind me, i just hate nintendo.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 11, 2017)

PedroKeitawa said:


> Yeah, that is bad. Especialy becouse the 3 dogs in G/S are a pain to catch. But at the very least they don't have the infamus glicth that have in FR/LG.



Infamous glitch? I don't know about that. Are they catchable in FRLG? I've honestly forgotten.


----------



## ut2k4master (Jun 11, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Infamous glitch? I don't know about that. Are they catchable in FRLG? I've honestly forgotten.


"If a roaming Pokémon uses Roar to flee from battle, it will permanently disappear for the current save file, unless the player does not save the game after this occurs."


----------



## SaiTheOHaireDeliveryGuy (Jun 11, 2017)

Edit: Ninjy star'd


----------



## Jackson Ferrell (Jun 11, 2017)

While disappointed, I'm kind of relieved that the main games didn't come to the switch. I prefer having the dual screen handhelds when playing with the main Pokemon series.


----------



## ivoyko (Jun 11, 2017)

Jackson Ferrell said:


> While disappointed, I'm kind of relieved that the main games didn't come to the switch. I prefer having the dual screen handhelds when playing with the main Pokemon series.



Same... and i dont have to buy a Switch because i already have Pokken in WiiU... have less characters but who cares!


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 13, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> This doesn't mean a main title wouldn't come.


I tried to tell you. Feel silly now?


----------

